# Atmosfera natalizia



## UltimoSangre (10 Dicembre 2012)

Quindi ci siamo.

Ci stiamo avvicinando al fantomatico periodo dell'anno,
dove miriadi di luci colorano le vie, dove la neve imbianca le strade,
dove grassi signori vestiti di improbabili costumi rossi si inerpicano per i balconi,
dove frotte di bambini accompagnati da adulti infreddoliti e un  pò bevuti portano liete e beatidune con
i propri canti nelle case.

Insomma. Anche se un pò ritardo - mi sembra, visto che Studio Aperto ha iniziato a parlarne da poco - anche quest'anno il Natale è arrivato.

Avete quello che si dice spirito nalalizio?

Vi siete pentiti dei vostri peccati?
Ma soprattutto, è meglio il pandoro o il panettone?

Lo sapevate che la Coca Cola in origine era verde?
Lo sapevate che Il "Quac, Quac" delle oche non dà eco (non si sa perché)?


----------



## erab (10 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi ci siamo.
> 
> Ci stiamo avvicinando al fantomatico periodo dell'anno,
> dove miriadi di luci colorano le vie, dove la neve imbianca le strade,
> ...


Odio il natale.


Ma odio di più il capodanno.





E soprattutto....... nessuno si azzardi a dire "che bella la neve!" :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

PS: questo è il mio spirito natalizio


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Dicembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Odio il natale.
> 
> 
> Ma odio di più il capodanno.
> ...


Beh i capodanni di quando era _regazzino_ li ricordo con piacere,
con tutte le ragazzine in piena tempesta ormonale ed alcolica


----------



## Eliade (10 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi ci siamo.
> 
> Ci stiamo avvicinando al fantomatico periodo dell'anno,
> dove miriadi di luci colorano le vie, dove la neve imbianca le strade,
> ...


 Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!! :festa:



> Vi siete pentiti dei vostri peccati?


 Ma anche no! Si devono pentire chi mi ha fatto peccare, io sono una vittima! ù.ù


> Ma soprattutto, è meglio il pandoro o il panettone?


 PANDORO a tutto spiano! La morte sua è lo zuppone di latte la mattina! 
Spacca di brutto! 


> Lo sapevate che la Coca Cola in origine era verde?


No e non me ne frega un tubo...ne bevo pochissimissima! Preferisco l'aranciata san pellegrino. ù.ù


> Lo sapevate che Il "Quac, Quac" delle oche non dà eco (non si sa perché)?


 Non ho capito. 


Sono pronta! Quest'anno regali utili fai da te (o quel che mi riesce).
Mamma: segnalibri personalizzati accompagnati con i poker coffee, oppure (se dovesse mai riuscirmi) un block notes per disegni a carboncino (visto che le piace disegnare).
Papà: una scatola personalizzata con caramelle e cioccolata che gli piace da un lato e un piccolo block notes personalizzato dall'altra (tutto a tema nautico e musicale, le sue due passioni). Dovessero avanzare soldi anche una penna con su scritto papa d.o.c..
Fratello: enorme problema. Qui niente fai da te. Magari un'agenda organizer, altrimenti devo ripiegare su un qualcosa di comprato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Dicembre 2012)

*il natale...*

... era da anni una festa inutile. Una scusa per stare con i miei genitori e farsi una mangiata di funghi. Una scusa per comprasi qualcosa di utile e necessario, un modo per passare qualche giorno a casa con le poche persone a cui volevo/voglio un sacco di bene.

poi è nata mia figlia.

Ora riesco di nuovo a vedere con gli occhi dell'innocenza l'aspettativa di un momento che crea giorno per giorno attesa e desiderio. Con i suoi occhi il natale è tornato a splendere. Da scrivere la letterina a fare l'albero tutto ha un suo perchè.

fino a quando ne godrà lei sarà una festa.

Ps. Io amo la neve. Giuro.... :angelo: 
mi da una sensazione di pace e di spensieratezza. Torno bambino quando nevica e mi si stampa un sorriso ebete sulla faccia.  E per questo venerdì sono stati previsti 35 cm a MILANO ..... MHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAHU!!!
E poi ho comprato gli sci nuovi.... :voodoo:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi ci siamo.
> 
> Ci stiamo avvicinando al fantomatico periodo dell'anno,
> dove miriadi di luci colorano le vie, dove la neve imbianca le strade,
> ...




mi piace il natale...

l'albero le palle colorate le luci e quant'altrpo...
preferisco il pandoro..che ogni anno farcisco con il gelato gusto gianduia, ma va bene anche cioccolato e nocciola...

faccio un buco, scavo un tunnel in verticale facendo attenzione e non romperlo...metto il gelato, tappo e metto in forno un po giusto per far riscaldare la parte esterna...senza far sciogliere troppo l'interno...

una goduria...


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2012)

io adoro il Natale! 
ieri ho fatto l'albero...insieme a yuma che mi rubava gli addobbi... e correva per casa aspettando che io la inseguissi 
peggio dei bambini... ma ci divertiamo insieme io e la pelosetta


----------



## lothar57 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io adoro il Natale!
> ieri ho fatto l'albero...insieme a yuma che mi rubava gli addobbi... e correva per casa aspettando che io la inseguissi
> peggio dei bambini... ma ci divertiamo insieme io e la pelosetta



ciao Simy.!!noi abbiamo rinunciato per la prima volta..causa felinastro turbolento....avrebbe tirato giu'tutto in 5 min...
cosa che ha fatto con mezza casa!

sabato sera mi sono proprio divertito..quello e'il calcio...


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Dicembre 2012)

Io non ho molti ricordi di infanzia.

Uno che ho, e che mi fa ancora un pò di tenerezza, è questo:

I miei genitori hanno sempre avuto diversi problemi economici,
tra pignoramenti e contestazioni varie ...

Ricordo un natale, ero piccolo, penso sui cinque sei anni ...
Non c'era "trippa per gatti", nel senso che noi non avremmo ricevuto nulla.

Ci fu spiegato che non c'erano i soldi per i regali, molto semplicemente.

Io, da buon bambino ancora un pò tordo, scrissi la mia bella letterina,
chiedendo a Babbo Natale di portarmi non so quale gioco (penso qualcosa legato alle Lego,
ne ero fanatico);

Ricordo che avevo sentito da qualche parte che per vedere esauditi i propri desideri,
bisognava mettere qualcosa da mangiare vicino alla lettere, perchil buon panzone era stanco e affamato.

Così, presi un pò di noci e misi la mia bella letterina su un mobile (non avevamo un caminetto).

Ricordo che mi svegliai la mattina carico di emozione, 
e vi lascio immaginare la delusione di un bambino che si ritrova la sua letterina con tanto di noci ancora sopra ...



Ricordo che diedi la colpa al fatto di aver messo la lettera in un posto sbagliato ...

Chissà che pena hanno provato i miei ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi ci siamo.
> 
> Ci stiamo avvicinando al fantomatico periodo dell'anno,
> dove miriadi di luci colorano le vie, dove la neve imbianca le strade,
> ...


PANDORO TUTTA LA VITA. E comunque... per me il top sono panpepato e panforte.


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> PANDORO TUTTA LA VITA. E comunque... per me il top sono *panpepato e panforte*.


:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> PANDORO TUTTA LA VITA. E comunque... per me il top sono* panpepato e panforte*.


boniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## gas (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sabato ho fatto l'albero con i ragazzi.
E' sempre bello fare l'albero con loro. 
Mi piace osservarli mentre lo fanno, anche se non sono più piccoli, ma litighiamo ancora su come mettere le palline
E' una gioia l'attesa del Natale, anche se quest'anno non si respira l'aria solita del Natale.
Lo sento molto più triste, meno conviviale, meno armonioso, meno........
Sarà il momento economico? non so rispondere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :unhappy:


Scherzi? Oh, il panpepato poi... per mangiarlo buono... te lo devono procurare Rabarbaro o Daniele. Non c'è storia, per me senza panpepato non è Natale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sabato ho fatto l'albero con i ragazzi.
> E' sempre bello fare l'albero con loro.
> Mi piace osservarli mentre lo fanno, anche se non sono più piccoli, ma litighiamo ancora su come mettere le palline
> E' una gioia l'attesa del Natale, anche se quest'anno non si respira l'aria solita del Natale.
> ...


a me quest'anno non hanno chiesto di fare albero e presepe... e io taccio... ma l'anno scorso alla vigilia hanno sbroccato, e mentre io cucinavo il pranzo al quale sarei stata ospite il giorno dopounhappy sono andati in cantina, hanno trovato gli scatoloni(al contrario di me non hanno bisogno della scala) e montato il tutto... litigando ferocemente per la disposizione lucine. Peccato che il signore dentro la stalla non fosse Giuseppe, ma uno dei pastori... Giuseppe guardava dei tipi che giocavano a un tavolo bevendo vino... beh... ho voluto evitare uno scandalo e prima della mezzanotte ciascuno al suo posto. Per dire che tutto sommato, fino a che sentiamo il bisogno di fare qualcosa di speciale tutti assieme... non importa cosa... il Natale avrà un senso, anche per me che non sono cattolica. E non è detto che si debba essere allegri, perchè abbia un senso, a parte per i bambini, ovviamente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

E che vi devo dire, io adoro il Natale. Cioè, per dirla tutta, ne adoro solo la parte supercommerciale e le luuuuciiiiineeeeeee!!!!
E gli addobbi e le palle di vetro e la neve (tanta, neve, tanta!) e i regali agli amici e le persone care (con i quali, però, in genere non passo il natale. Sono sfamigliata inside). Ma soprattutto le lucine, le lucine, le lucine!. Le terrei in casa tutto l'anno, le metterei anche in bagno. Anche dentro la doccia. Anche in macchina. Magari prima o poi lo faccio. Oppure, come spesso, mi faccio un viaggetto dove le luci sono serie 

Panettone, con tutto dentro (la tristezza del "senza canditi" ve la lascio). Me ne basta uno, per consumarlo ci metto mesi, ci faccio pochissimo col dolce, giusto un pezzetto la mattina col caffè americano. E panpepato, molto pepato. La mia nonna umbra ne faceva uno che si faticava a deglutire, era una meraviglia...

ve l'ho detto che mi piacciono le luuuuciiiineeeee di natale? Mi piacciono così tanto...:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E che vi devo dire, io adoro il Natale. Cioè, per dirla tutta, ne adoro solo la parte supercommerciale e le luuuuciiiiineeeeeee!!!!
> E gli addobbi e le palle di vetro e la neve (tanta, neve, tanta!) e i regali agli amici e le persone care (con i quali, però, in genere non passo il natale. Sono sfamigliata inside). Ma soprattutto le lucine, le lucine, le lucine!. Le terrei in casa tutto l'anno, le metterei anche in bagno. Anche dentro la doccia. Anche in macchina. Magari prima o poi lo faccio. Oppure, come spesso, mi faccio un viaggetto dove le luci sono serie
> 
> Panettone, con tutto dentro (la tristezza del "senza canditi" ve la lascio). Me ne basta uno, per consumarlo ci metto mesi, ci faccio pochissimo col dolce, giusto un pezzetto la mattina col caffè americano. E panpepato, molto pepato. La mia nonna umbra ne faceva uno che si faticava a deglutire, era una meraviglia...
> ...


Non mi è chiara una cosa.... ti piacciono le lucine?


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Non mi è chiara una cosa.... ti piacciono le lucine?



sisisisisisisisisisisisisisisisi!!!!! La mia anima per un pugno di lucine


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sisisisisisisisisisisisisisisisi!!!!! La mia anima per un pugno di lucine



ah ok adesso è più chiaro


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ah ok adesso è più chiaro



Anche tu ti droghi con le lucine? Confessa!


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scherzi? Oh, il panpepato poi... per mangiarlo buono... te lo devono procurare Rabarbaro o Daniele. Non c'è storia, per me senza panpepato non è Natale.


Va che io, Daniele e Rabarbaro se ho ben capito saremo si e no a 80 km di distanza,
ma il panpepato mi fa :bleah:


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche tu ti droghi con le lucine? Confessa!


Io ho messo le lucine ovunque


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Va che io, Daniele e Rabarbaro se ho ben capito saremo si e no a 80 km di distanza,
> ma il panpepato mi fa :bleah:


ah ok. quindi se te lo regalano... ti da fastidio solo la vista, immagino. E' un problema. Se vuoi... ho la soluzione


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *Io ho messo le lucine ovunque*


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


>



bè... problemi? :ar:


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ok. quindi se te lo regalano... ti da fastidio solo la vista, immagino. E' un problema. Se vuoi... ho la soluzione


Sicuramente nel pacco natalizio ci sarà, ti dico solo che l'hanno scorso è finito nel secco


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Io ho messo le lucine ovunque


Ehm... hai presente dove stai scrivendo, eh? Meglio specificare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sicuramente nel pacco natalizio ci sarà, ti dico solo che l'hanno scorso è finito nel secco


eccheccosè non si spreca il cibo. Dunque... 80 km... più altri 60... io ho la macchina a metano... le gomme da neve le ho...


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Io ho messo le lucine ovunque



elosapevo!!!!!!!! ma...anche in bagno? Anche nella doccia?

che la luce sia con te :idea:


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè... problemi? :ar:


Ma no ognuno con le strisce a led ci fa un pò quel che gli pare.

:singleeye:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Dicembre 2012)

che bello......


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm... hai presente dove stai scrivendo, eh? Meglio specificare...


maliziosi! tutti quanti.... :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (10 Dicembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Odio il natale.
> 
> 
> Ma odio di più il capodanno.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
finalmente
qualcuno che la pensa come me
vorrei potermi teletrasportare
direttamente dopo l'epifania


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccheccosè non si spreca il cibo. Dunque... 80 km... più altri 60... io ho la macchina a metano... le gomme da neve le ho...


Sbri, la mia nonna umbra non c'è più, ma ti trovo quante massaie umbre d'altri tempi vuoi per fartene uno serio. Smolla l'indirizzo via pm e te lo mando


----------



## Annuccia (10 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sbri, la mia nonna umbra non c'è più, ma ti trovo quante massaie umbre d'altri tempi vuoi per fartene uno serio. Smolla l'indirizzo via pm e te lo mando



per cosa?(scusate l'intromissione)..se si tratta di cido sbri facciamo metà e metà eh???


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> elosapevo!!!!!!!! ma*...anche in bagno? Anche nella doccia*?
> 
> che la luce sia con te :idea:


no li no.... :idea::idea::idea::idea::ideaoi chi la paga la bolletta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per cosa?(scusate l'intromissione)..se si tratta di cido sbri facciamo metà e metà eh???


Panpepato Annù... di quello bbbboooono. Non sapevo che fosse tradizione anche in Umbria, pensavo fosse autoctono della zona di Ferrara... 'mo mi informo


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per cosa?(scusate l'intromissione)..se si tratta di cido sbri facciamo metà e metà eh???



panpepato. Molto pepato


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Panpepato Annù... di quello bbbboooono. Non sapevo che fosse tradizione anche in Umbria, pensavo fosse autoctono della zona di Ferrara... 'mo mi informo


Beh, è la bandiera dell'Umbria meridionale (già se sali verso Spoleto non lo trovi più). Nemmeno sapevo che spuntasse anche a Ferrara... i ternani se ne vantano come fosse un loro copyright...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sbri, la mia nonna umbra non c'è più, ma ti trovo quante massaie umbre d'altri tempi vuoi per fartene uno serio. Smolla l'indirizzo via pm e te lo mando


ho letto da wikipedia:
Il *pampepato* o *panpepato*, è un dolce di forma tondeggiante (o di pepita), tipico della provincia di di Terni, di Ferrara, della Sabina e della Ciociaria. È composto secondo tradizione da vari ingredienti; mandorle, nocciole, pinoli, pepe, cannella, noce moscata, arancia e cedro canditi, uva passa, il tutto impastato con o senza cacao, cioccolato, caffè, liquore, miele, farina, mosto cotto d'uva. Il dolce è poi cotto al forno (meglio se a legna). Viene solitamente consumato durante le festività natalizie. E' preparato in ogni famiglia con ricette che differiscono leggermente l' una dall'altra, nonostante oggi è essenzialmente un prodotto artigianale, in alcune zone persiste la preparazione casalinga e il tradizionale scambio del dolce accompagnato da un rametto di vischio .

... ma se il pampepato me lo procura UltimoSangre, io sono disponibilissima per due salsiccette di cinghiale, dalle parti tue ho anche mangiato le lenticchie più buone della mia vita, e un tartufo...


----------



## Lui (10 Dicembre 2012)

il natale per me era, da ragazzo, ora da ragazzo adulto, una festa bellissima, lo era anche per i miei due figli.
ci si riuniva in tanti, circa una 40ina, parenti per la maggior parte, a casa dei miei. un casino, risate, gioie, felicità, scambi d'abbracci e tutto il resto, insomma la Festa per eccellenza e, il curatore di tutta l'atmosfera, luci ,albero, presepe, regali, la tavola, i regali, più che altro pensieri, ma importanti, era mio padre. Il Natale in un certo senso era mio Padre. 2 anni fa, il 22 dicembre, Dio ha voluto che festeggiasse con lui, lasciandoci un vuoto incolmabile. 
Il Natale da allora per noi non esiste più, è una festa segnata dalla tristezza, e mi dispiace tantissimo per i miei bambini e quelli della famiglia.

tutto questo mentre scrivo con le lacrime agli occhi.

è un bel ricordo. auguri.


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> il natale per me era, da ragazzo, ora da ragazzo adulto, una festa bellissima, lo era anche per i miei due figli.
> ci si riuniva in tanti, circa una 40ina, parenti per la maggior parte, a casa dei miei. un casino, risate, gioie, felicità, scambi d'abbracci e tutto il resto, insomma la Festa per eccellenza e, il curatore di tutta l'atmosfera, luci ,albero, presepe, regali, la tavola, i regali, più che altro pensieri, ma importanti, era mio padre. Il Natale in un certo senso era mio Padre. 2 anni fa, il 22 dicembre, Dio ha voluto che festeggiasse con lui, lasciandoci un vuoto incolmabile.
> Il Natale da allora per noi non esiste più, è una festa segnata dalla tristezza, e mi dispiace tantissimo per i miei bambini e quelli della famiglia.
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Lui (10 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :abbraccio:



grazie, ne avrei tanto bisogno inquesto momento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> il natale per me era, da ragazzo, ora da ragazzo adulto, una festa bellissima, lo era anche per i miei due figli.
> ci si riuniva in tanti, circa una 40ina, parenti per la maggior parte, a casa dei miei. un casino, risate, gioie, felicità, scambi d'abbracci e tutto il resto, insomma la Festa per eccellenza e, il curatore di tutta l'atmosfera, luci ,albero, presepe, regali, la tavola, i regali, più che altro pensieri, ma importanti, era mio padre. Il Natale in un certo senso era mio Padre. 2 anni fa, il 22 dicembre, Dio ha voluto che festeggiasse con lui, lasciandoci un vuoto incolmabile.
> Il Natale da allora per noi non esiste più, è una festa segnata dalla tristezza, e mi dispiace tantissimo per i miei bambini e quelli della famiglia.
> 
> ...


Che bello questo post, Lui. Sono passati due anni... magari per l'anno prossimo tu e i tuoi bambini potreste aver voglia di continuare quelle tradizioni che tanta felicità vi hanno portato. Quando una persona riesce a tenere unita la famiglia ed accendere l'allegria e fare LA festa... dà un grande insegnamento di amore. Bisogna trasmetterlo, in nome suo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho letto da wikipedia:
> Il *pampepato* o *panpepato*, è un dolce di forma tondeggiante (o di pepita), tipico della provincia di di Terni, di Ferrara, della Sabina e della Ciociaria. È composto secondo tradizione da vari ingredienti; mandorle, nocciole, pinoli, pepe, cannella, noce moscata, arancia e cedro canditi, uva passa, il tutto impastato con o senza cacao, cioccolato, caffè, liquore, miele, farina, mosto cotto d'uva. Il dolce è poi cotto al forno (meglio se a legna). Viene solitamente consumato durante le festività natalizie. E' preparato in ogni famiglia con ricette che differiscono leggermente l' una dall'altra, nonostante oggi è essenzialmente un prodotto artigianale, in alcune zone persiste la preparazione casalinga e il tradizionale scambio del dolce accompagnato da un rametto di vischio .
> 
> ... ma se il pampepato me lo procura UltimoSangre, io sono disponibilissima per due salsiccette di cinghiale, dalle parti tue ho anche mangiato le lenticchie più buone della mia vita, e un tartufo...


già, il cinghiale, il tartufo (nerissimo), la norcineria "spessa" (da Norcia, lo dice il nome), insomma, tutta roba umbra. Però, dato che sono vegetariana, posso mandarti lenticchie, tartufo e panpepato. Per il resto passo


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


Mi accodo con un grandissimo abbraccio


----------



## Lui (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che bello questo post, Lui. Sono passati due anni... magari per l'anno prossimo tu e i tuoi bambini potreste aver voglia di continuare quelle tradizioni che tanta felicità vi hanno portato. Quando una persona riesce a tenere unita la famiglia ed accendere l'allegria e fare LA festa... dà un grande insegnamento di amore. Bisogna trasmetterlo, in nome suo.



ci ho pensato tante volte, ma non ho la forza per poter prendere il suo posto, ma è proprio così, sarebbe come ricordarlo nel suo giorno preferito.

scusate se non rispondo oltre, ma non riesco a scrivere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> già, il cinghiale, il tartufo (nerissimo), la norcineria "spessa" (da Norcia, lo dice il nome), insomma, tutta roba umbra. Però, dato che sono vegetariana, posso mandarti lenticchie, tartufo e panpepato. Per il resto passo


Mia nonna non era umbra ma mi faceva sempre questa
... non so per quale motivo fosse entrata tra le tradizioni di famiglia


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mia nonna non era umbra ma mi faceva sempre questa
> View attachment 6095... non so per quale motivo fosse entrata tra le tradizioni di famiglia


Io l'ho mangiata una sola volta, non so dirti se è roba umbra; io sono d'Ancona, e magari non la conosco come umbra solo perché mia nonna e le sue "comari" non la sapevano preparare 

Edit: sono struffoli, napoletani. Me stai a fregà, tu! :incazzato::smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io l'ho mangiata una sola volta, non so dirti se è roba umbra; io sono d'Ancona, e magari non la conosco come umbra solo perché mia nonna e le sue "comari" non la sapevano preparare


La cicerchiata... leggevo adesso che in realtà è diffusa in umbria abruzzo e marche... adesso capisco. Un dolce simile sono comunque gli struffoli campani. Me la ricordo perchè aveva una preparazione lunghissima... solo una nonna ha una simile pazienza.
Gli struffoli sono più piccoli e oblunghi, la cicerchiata è fatta a ... ceci.


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La cicerchiata... leggevo adesso che in realtà è diffusa in umbria abruzzo e marche... adesso capisco. Un dolce simile sono comunque gli struffoli campani. Me la ricordo perchè aveva una preparazione lunghissima... solo una nonna ha una simile pazienza.
> Gli struffoli sono più piccoli e oblunghi, la cicerchiata è fatta a ... ceci.



beh, a far tutte quelle pallette, sai che...pallette :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi ci siamo.
> 
> Ci stiamo avvicinando al fantomatico periodo dell'anno,
> dove miriadi di luci colorano le vie, dove la neve imbianca le strade,
> ...


Che palle.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Va che io, Daniele e Rabarbaro se ho ben capito saremo si e no a 80 km di distanza,
> ma il panpepato mi fa :bleah:


Se ho ben capito anch'io, direi anche molto meno di quella distanza...
E mi associo all'avversione per il pampapato[SUP]®  [/SUP]che, assieme ai fichi secchi ed alla mostarda piccante, è l'unica cosa che avanza dai cestoni natalizi e viene regolarmente appioppata ai parenti/amici/vicini dopo le feste...


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito anch'io, direi anche molto meno di quella distanza...
> E mi associo all'avversione per il pampapato[SUP]®  [/SUP]che, assieme ai fichi secchi ed alla mostarda piccante, è l'unica cosa che avanza dai cestoni natalizi e viene regolarmente appioppata ai parenti/amici/vicini dopo le feste...


la mostarda piccante la prendo io, grazie. Ti ricambio NON spedendoti il panpepato umbro doc


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la mostarda piccante la prendo io, grazie. Ti ricambio NON spedendoti il panpepato umbro doc



Mi sembra equo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Atmosfera natalizia*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che palle.


eddai dillo che l'ultimo dell'anno vai a fare il trenino!


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Atmosfera natalizia*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito anch'io, direi anche molto meno di quella distanza...
> E mi associo all'avversione per il pampapato[SUP]®  [/SUP]che, assieme ai fichi secchi ed alla mostarda piccante, è l'unica cosa che avanza dai cestoni natalizi e viene regolarmente appioppata ai parenti/amici/vicini dopo le feste...


Sì era per depistare


----------



## Ultimo (11 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi ci siamo.
> 
> Ci stiamo avvicinando al fantomatico periodo dell'anno,
> dove miriadi di luci colorano le vie, dove la neve imbianca le strade,
> ...



Parli di Natale e di peccati, io quindi penso alla "panza" al peccato della mia "panza." Dico quindi, panza mia pecca più che puoi! Adoro peccare! adoro mangiare, adoro il Natale.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

*Ora io diche una poesia...*

[video=youtube;4m6X0ob2mmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m6X0ob2mmA[/video]

Col rosso tuo color, odio
sai dar la noia ad ogni cuor, 
è un Maiale ancora 
la grande festa 
che sa tutti addolorar. 
Un corno vien da lei, sul letto 
che con l’  odio dona a noi 
un Maiale pieno d'ardor 
un Maiale di infelicità. 
Tu, odio scendi ancor lento 
per dare noia ad ogni cuor, 
alza gli occhi 
e guarda lassù, 
c’è un Maiale fottilo anche tu. 

Quel greve tuo ardor, odio 
discende mesto nel mio cuor ... 

Tu, dici nel covar  odio
il cielo devi ringraziar, 
alza gli occhi 
e guarda lassù, 
c’ è un Maiale fottilo anche tuuuuu


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> già, il cinghiale, il tartufo (nerissimo), la norcineria "spessa" (da Norcia, lo dice il nome), insomma, tutta roba umbra. *Però, dato che sono vegetariana, posso mandarti lenticchie, tartufo e panpepato. Per il resto passo *


Manda Manda! Io mi farò una scorpacciata di carciofi, Quinoa in Insalata e Funghi



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito anch'io, direi anche molto meno di quella distanza...
> E mi associo all'avversione per il pampapato[SUP]® [/SUP]che, assieme ai fichi secchi ed alla mostarda piccante, è l'unica cosa che avanza dai cestoni natalizi e viene regolarmente appioppata ai parenti/amici/vicini dopo le feste...


Manda i fichi secci!!!!!!!!! Ne vado matto!


----------



## gas (11 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me quest'anno non hanno chiesto di fare albero e presepe... e io taccio... ma l'anno scorso alla vigilia hanno sbroccato, e mentre io cucinavo il pranzo al quale sarei stata ospite il giorno dopounhappy sono andati in cantina, hanno trovato gli scatoloni(al contrario di me non hanno bisogno della scala) e montato il tutto... litigando ferocemente per la disposizione lucine. Peccato che il signore dentro la stalla non fosse Giuseppe, ma uno dei pastori... Giuseppe guardava dei tipi che giocavano a un tavolo bevendo vino... beh... ho voluto evitare uno scandalo e prima della mezzanotte ciascuno al suo posto. Per dire che tutto sommato, fino a che sentiamo il bisogno di fare qualcosa di speciale tutti assieme... non importa cosa... il Natale avrà un senso, anche per me che non sono cattolica. E non è detto che si debba essere allegri, perchè abbia un senso, a parte per i bambini, ovviamente.


Il natale ha sempre portato allegria nelle case, in special modo nelle case dove sono presenti i bambini.
e quando hai dei bambini anche tu sei portato a vivere il natale in modo diverso
probabilmente il natale è una scusa per vivere o per fare qualcosa di speciale con le persone che ami :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Manda Manda! Io mi farò una scorpacciata di carciofi, Quinoa in Insalata e Funghi
> 
> 
> 
> Manda i fichi secci!!!!!!!!! Ne vado matto!


ma insomma, Occhibelli, tu che mandi? Qui mi pare che tu prenda solo...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me quest'anno non hanno chiesto di fare albero e presepe... e io taccio... ma l'anno scorso alla vigilia hanno sbroccato, e mentre io cucinavo il pranzo al quale sarei stata ospite il giorno dopounhappy sono andati in cantina, hanno trovato gli scatoloni(al contrario di me non hanno bisogno della scala) e montato il tutto... litigando ferocemente per la disposizione lucine. Peccato che il signore dentro la stalla non fosse Giuseppe, ma uno dei pastori... Giuseppe guardava dei tipi che giocavano a un tavolo bevendo vino... beh... ho *voluto evitare uno scandalo e prima della mezzanotte ciascuno al suo posto*. Per dire che tutto sommato, fino a che sentiamo il bisogno di fare qualcosa di speciale tutti assieme... non importa cosa... il Natale avrà un senso, anche per me che non sono cattolica. E non è detto che si debba essere allegri, perchè abbia un senso, a parte per i bambini, ovviamente.


Ti pareva che non dovevi rifare la tua buona azione di rito.


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti pareva che non dovevi rifare la tua buona azione di rito.



e tu che buona/ottima azione farai per natale?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma insomma, Occhibelli, tu che mandi? Qui mi pare che tu prenda solo...



Questo weekend faccio 1 kg di seitan... può interessare??? Considerando che la mia inquilina non lo mangia e lo mangiamo solo io e mia figlia ( lei però non è vegetariana ) mi dovrò mangiare Seitan per il resto della settimana.


Dovrei anche fare il latte di soja alla vaniglia....  ;P ... dovrebbero venirne un paio di litri. Spedisco??


e se non dovesse andare bene vi mando tanti bacini.


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

mah...se posso dire la mia....il Natale era e resta essenzialmente la festa dei bambini.
Privarli anche di questo sarebbe veramente una cattiveria.
Per i grandi, si dovrebbe badare di più alla sostanza...fare veramente qualcosa di
caritatevole, andare in una mensa per poveri, trovare in giro un po' di vestiti da dare
ai bisognosi, riappacificarsi con un amico....

Erano sicuramente meglio i Natali di una volta, quando si aveva molto ma molto di meno
e i regali erano davvero modesti e preziosi. Sfondo una porta aperta se dico che
hanno commercializzato tutto...forse si dovrebbe cercare il vero spirito del Natale,
provando a fare cose semplici, come ho detto prima, e stando prima di tutto in
pace con sè stessi. Altrimenti si svilisce tutto, anche le feste ....se
non troviamo felicità neppure in una festa di questo genere, tanto vale non vivere.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e tu che buona/ottima azione farai per natale?


:inlove:

ti aspetto per pucciare il pandoro, vuoi ? :inlove:


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> ti aspetto per pucciare il pandoro, vuoi ? :inlove:


mi metterò un vestito a fiocco, così poi scartiamo i regali!:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi metterò un vestito a fiocco, così poi scartiamo i regali!:inlove:


:inlove: 

non vedo l'ora :inlove:

posso aprire il fiocco coi denti?


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> non vedo l'ora :inlove:
> 
> posso aprire il fiocco coi denti?



procedi pure! :inlove:
piano che sono un po' timida


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Questo weekend faccio 1 kg di seitan... può interessare??? Considerando che la mia inquilina non lo mangia e lo mangiamo solo io e mia figlia ( lei però non è vegetariana ) mi dovrò mangiare Seitan per il resto della settimana.
> 
> 
> Dovrei anche fare il latte di soja alla vaniglia....  ;P ... dovrebbero venirne un paio di litri. Spedisco??
> ...


Seitan, yes! Io mangio più tofu che seitan, ma nel mio frigo non manca mai.
Ma lo compero. Se volevo procacciarmi da sola il cibo andavo a caccia nella giungla. 


Latte di soja :unhappy:. Latte di soja alla vaniglia :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> procedi pure! :inlove:
> piano che sono un po' timida


sarò legg*I*ero e delicato 

:inlove:


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> sarò legg*I*ero e delicato
> 
> :inlove:



ma che bei dentini!

:inlove:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Seitan, yes! Io mangio più tofu che seitan, ma nel mio frigo non manca mai.
> Ma lo compero. Se volevo procacciarmi da sola il cibo andavo a caccia nella giungla.
> 
> 
> Latte di soja :unhappy:. Latte di soja alla vaniglia :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



Il tofu non mi fa impazzire e difatti lo impano e friggo. Il seitan invece mi piace molto. Per risparmiare e sopratutto per insaporirlo un po' di più ho comprato la farina di manitoba con cui si prepara.

Non ti piace il latte di soja?? quello al cioccolato è orgasmico 

Proverò a fare quello alla vaniglia e poi alla cannella


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2012)

oddio ma che magnate poverini!


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mah...se posso dire la mia....il Natale era e resta essenzialmente la festa dei bambini.
> Privarli anche di questo sarebbe veramente una cattiveria.
> Per i grandi, si dovrebbe badare di più alla sostanza...fare veramente qualcosa di
> caritatevole, andare in una mensa per poveri, trovare in giro un po' di vestiti da dare
> ...


ma dai, che il contenuto spirituale del natale è scaduto da almeno un paio di secoli...finalmente caduto in prescrizione, diciamo. Rimangono le feste, gli alberi luccicanti, le palle di vetro, la neve vera e finta (dentro le palle di vetro), le pattinate sui laghetti ghiacciati, i regali che fai e che ricevi, le bollicine che bevi, i dolci se ne mangi, il vischio sbaciucchione,  e....(rullo di tamburi) ...

LE LUUUUUCIIIINEEEEEEEEEEEE

(non me ne voglia nessuno, io fortemente non credo. Proprio fortemente)


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio ma che magnate poverini!



il tofu è bbbono, lascia perdere Occhiverdi. Certo che se lo pana e lo frigge è bono, ma fritto è bono pure il fango.
No, no, il tofu è meraviglioso e tanto proteico; il seitan è molto buono, ma sono proteine di carboidrati, poco nobili.

io il tofu anche in endovena... insieme al caffè.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio ma che magnate poverini!


frutta e verdura......poi per integrare proteine 
cereali e legumi
il seitan ( farina di glutine )
la soja
il tofu ( che è il formaggio fatto con il latte di soja )
la Quinoa

dimentico altro??

Io mangio ancora le uova ma solo di allevamento biologico e cerco di usare prodotti Cruelty free, anche se non è facilissimo.



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il tofu è bbbono, lascia perdere Occhiverdi. Certo che se lo pana e lo frigge è bono, ma fritto è bono pure il fango.
> No, no, il tofu è meraviglioso e tanto proteico; il seitan è molto buono, ma sono proteine di carboidrati, poco nobili.
> 
> io il tofu anche in endovena... insieme al caffè.


eh non ci posso fare nulla se il tofu non mi fa impazzire. Ma io non apprezzavo nemmeno il formaggio... cioè mi ha sempre fatto schifo


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2012)

conosco solo il tufo...
ottimo materiale ma un po' duro da mangiare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> conosco solo il tufo...
> ottimo materiale ma un po' duro da mangiare


inverti le vocali


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> frutta e verdura......poi per integrare proteine
> cereali e legumi
> il seitan ( farina di glutine )
> la soja
> ...



a parte il fatto che il tofu non ha nulla a che fare col formaggio, proprio nulla. Né come sapore né come consistenza né come modo di cucinarlo (mica fila!). E' che qualche buontempone ha deciso che se lo chiamava così gli onnivori se lo sarebbero filato di più. E sbagliava: chiunque lo addenta pensando al formaggio (e in genere lo fa da crudo, cosa che non si fa) lo sputa. Immediatamente. Il tofu va governato. Educato. Convinto di essere qualcos'altro. Cucinato. Bbbono. Io ci vado matta. 

Fai prima a dire che mangiamo tutto tranne carne (e derivati) e pesce (e derivati). Mangiamo in cambio le proteine vegetali tipiche di Cina e Giappone. Di cereali ne mangiamo più varietà, lo stesso per i legumi. Tutto qui. Io mangio anche formaggi, in genere quelli bio (senza caglio tradizionale). E il parmigiano (che è dop, dunque cagliato. Ma lui lo mangio). Quando sono a casa di qualcuno o a cena fuori, mangio i formaggi senza distinzione, non posso mettere in croce la gente. Ah, ecco, mangio anche i mitili (tipo 2 volte l'anno). Non hanno un sistema nervoso centrale, dunque non hanno la percezione del dolore. Insomma, sono FRUTTI di mare, regno vegetale, no?

Edit: le uova, giusto. Io solo quelle di galline libere e felici. Due uova intere, come tutti, più tutte le chiare che mi vanno (ci agglutino ogni forma di crocchetta di cereali e legumi o tofu da fare in forno).


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che bei dentini!
> 
> :inlove:


:inlove:

gnam


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> gnam



chissà cosa ci regalerà per natale il forum tutto?
due biglietti di sola andata per marte?

:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> chissà cosa ci regalerà per natale il forum tutto?
> due biglietti di sola andata per marte?
> 
> :inlove:


Secondo me ci invitano amabilmente ad andare affancù 

:inlove:

ma l'amore vinc*I*erà

:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Secondo me ci invitano amabilmente ad andare affancù
> 
> :inlove:
> 
> ...


Ma quando mai! siete così carini!! ma carini carini... in provincia di Palermo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che il tofu non ha nulla a che fare col formaggio, proprio nulla. Né come sapore né come consistenza né come modo di cucinarlo (mica fila!). E' che qualche buontempone ha deciso che se lo chiamava così gli onnivori se lo sarebbero filato di più. E sbagliava: chiunque lo addenta pensando al formaggio (e in genere lo fa da crudo, cosa che non si fa) lo sputa. Immediatamente. Il tofu va governato. Educato. Convinto di essere qualcos'altro. Cucinato. Bbbono. Io ci vado matta.
> 
> Fai prima a dire che mangiamo tutto tranne carne (e derivati) e pesce (e derivati). Mangiamo in cambio le proteine vegetali tipiche di Cina e Giappone. Di cereali ne mangiamo più varietà, lo stesso per i legumi. Tutto qui. Io mangio anche formaggi, in genere quelli bio (senza caglio tradizionale). E il parmigiano (che è dop, dunque cagliato. Ma lui lo mangio). Quando sono a casa di qualcuno o a cena fuori, mangio i formaggi senza distinzione, non posso mettere in croce la gente. Ah, ecco, mangio anche i mitili (tipo 2 volte l'anno). Non hanno un sistema nervoso centrale, dunque non hanno la percezione del dolore. Insomma, sono FRUTTI di mare, regno vegetale, no?



Il tofu ha molto a che fare con il formaggio non dal punto di vista del sapore e della consistenza ma dalla preparazione. E' la lavorazione del formaggio classico partendo dal latte di soja e con caglio di origine vegetale. Avesse lo stesso sapore non lo mangerei proprio! :sonar:

Anche io lo cucino, lungi da me di provarlo crudo!! L'ultima volta l'ho fatto infarinato con un restringimento di succo d'arancia e prezzemolo fresco. ( una specie di scaloppina ). Era decente ma non mi fa impazzire. 
Fritto è fantastico. Ma, giustamente, fritto è buono anche il fango 

Per i mitili c'è una lunga diatriba tra puritani (vegani) e non. Io non li mangio. 

Non sono uno di quelli che "rompe" al prossimo per la scelta fatta. Al massimo spiego il perchè della mia scelta. Anche se devo dire che ho notato una differenza tra uomini e donne. Generalizzando.Le donne sono un po' più aperte al dialogo mentre per gli uomini, in genere, sono "un idiota che non sa cosa si perde". Come se non avessi mai mangiato pezzi di cadavere in vita mia... 




UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Secondo me ci invitano amabilmente ad andare affancù
> 
> :inlove:
> 
> ...


Ma no no no.  

A costo di farmi venire il diabete.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai! siete così carini!! ma carini carini... in provincia di Palermo.


Ti sta bene la coppola


----------



## Ultimo (11 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ti sta bene la coppola


Si nota eh!


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il tofu ha molto a che fare con il formaggio non dal punto di vista del sapore e della consistenza ma dalla preparazione. E' la lavorazione del formaggio classico partendo dal latte di soja e con caglio di origine vegetale. Avesse lo stesso sapore non lo mangerei proprio! :sonar:
> 
> Anche io lo cucino, lungi da me di provarlo crudo!! L'ultima volta l'ho fatto infarinato con un restringimento di succo d'arancia e prezzemolo fresco. ( una specie di scaloppina ). Era decente ma non mi fa impazzire.
> Fritto è fantastico. Ma, giustamente, fritto è buono anche il fango
> ...


Ma sì, lo so come è fatto il tofu. Ma sarebbe come dire che la besciamella e la crema sono simili... Io lo marino sempre, per almeno una notte, con arancia, salvia, timo, limone, sale e pepe (anche buccia grattugiata). Poi inforno in un pirex. Bbbono!!! Oppure lo trasformo in crocchette, o lo spalmo completamente di miso, lo chiudo in barattolo per qualche giorno al buio (si fermenta, cottura intracellulare) e poi raschio via il miso e mangio il tofu (oramai tofumino) in insalata a cubetti come fosse Feta. Beh, a te non piace la feta, non è colpa mia :smile:. O lo salto con lo shoyu e lo uso come ripieno di involtini primavera. Insomma, tofu rules 

Io non lo spiego più, sono decenni e mi sono rotta, ma io direi che è vero, le donne sono più in grado di mettersi in discussione, gli uomini meno, ma dipende anche dall'età e dal livello culturale. Ad una contadina, tipo umbra, se gli dici che non mangi il porco si strozza. Questi fanno colazione a pane e lardo...:unhappy:. Devo dire che anche il fatto che non amo per niente la pasta e ancor meno i dolci e che il caffè lo bevo solo americano fa un certo effetto. Improvvisamente mi guardano come se fossi verde e radioattiva ... ma io ero così anche prima di diventare veggy


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io non lo spiego più, sono decenni e mi sono rotta, ma io direi che è vero, le donne sono più in grado di mettersi in discussione, gli uomini meno, ma dipende anche dall'età e dal livello culturale. *Ad una contadina, tipo umbra, se gli dici che non mangi il porco si strozza. Questi fanno colazione a pane e lardo*...:unhappy:. Devo dire che anche il fatto che non amo per niente la pasta e ancor meno i dolci e che il caffè lo bevo solo americano fa un certo effetto. *Improvvisamente mi guardano come se fossi verde e radioattiva ... ma io ero così anche prima di diventare veggy *


ahahha come ti capisco...... anche se io mangio pasta, amo i dolci ed il caffè è un rito a cui non posso/voglio rinunciare. Sempre e solo al Bar 

esco. Magari la prossima volta ti racconterò un po' di anedotti "marchigiani" che inneggiavano al maiale. Morto logicamente.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma no no no.
> 
> A costo di farmi venire il diabete.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ahahha come ti capisco...... anche se io mangio pasta, amo i dolci ed il caffè è un rito a cui non posso/voglio rinunciare. Sempre e solo al Bar
> 
> esco. Magari la prossima volta ti racconterò un po' di anedotti "marchigiani" che inneggiavano al maiale. Morto logicamente.


Le Marche interne, perchè ad Ancona vanno solo di pesce (dio come mi manca). Ah, ecco, mi ricordo il ragù di papera. Che io immaginavo che fosse "ragù di germano". Non era una bella idea, ma ero fanciullina, ero tanto sensibbbbile


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2012)

il tofu non mi piace....

il latte di soia :unhappy: preferisco quello di riso....
i budini alla soia li adoro... e avete provato la nutella di soia?:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

Madonna, il latte di soia è davvero una porcheria imbevibile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, il latte di soia è davvero una porcheria imbevibile.



facciamo finta che io ti abbia smeraldato e non se ne parla più :up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, il latte di soia è davvero una porcheria imbevibile.


*

mi associo


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il tofu non mi piace....
> 
> il latte di soia :unhappy: preferisco quello di riso....
> i budini alla soia li adoro... e avete provato la nutella di soia?:carneval:


perché il tofu non te lo ho preparato io! 10 a 1 che ti farei cambiare idea :smile:

la nutella di soia non so che robb'è, ma considerato che ho le stesse opinioni di joey sul latte, direi che passo. La crema Novi, quella senza grassi aggiunti, quella è buonissima. Non la mangio mai mai (tipo un barattolino l'anno mi sa che mi avanza) ma è così buona...


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché il tofu non te lo ho preparato io! 10 a 1 che ti farei cambiare idea :smile:
> 
> la nutella di soia non so che robb'è, ma considerato che ho le stesse opinioni di joey sul latte, direi che passo. La crema Novi, quella senza grassi aggiunti, quella è buonissima. Non la mangio mai mai (tipo un barattolino l'anno mi sa che mi avanza) ma è così buona...




questa


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché il tofu non te lo ho preparato io! 10 a 1 che ti farei cambiare idea :smile:
> 
> la nutella di soia non so che robb'è, ma considerato che ho le stesse opinioni di joey sul latte, direi che passo. La crema Novi, quella senza grassi aggiunti, quella è buonissima. *Non la mangio mai mai *(tipo un barattolino l'anno mi sa che mi avanza) ma è così buona...


Ma sei a dieta?


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa



Grazie 
Io ho dei naturali sospetti sulle marche commercialissimi e non bio, per via della soia transgenica (una certezza se non esplicitamente dichiarata no OGM). Controllo al super e poi la provo, grazie! 

questa è la Novi

, ora che è natale pure in offerta (1x2, nella veste rossa). Provare! :smile:


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Grazie
> Io ho dei naturali sospetti con le marche commercialissimi e non bio, per via della soia transgenica (una certezza se non esplicitamente dichiarata no OGM). Controllo a super e po la provo, grazie!
> 
> questa è la Novi
> ...



la conosco :smile:
favolosa!


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sei a dieta?



ora che ho smesso di fumare sì, sono terrorizzata all'idea di ingrassare. 
Comunque, non mangio abitualmente né dolci né schifezze. Non mi fanno schifo, ma non mi piacciono abbastanza da mettere a repentaglio salute e _snellità _. Idem per la pasta: mi abbotta e mi annoia, ma schifo non mi fa. A casa evito ma a casa d'altri mangio ciò che c'è (di vegetariano) senza storie.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ora che ho smesso di fumare sì, sono terrorizzata all'idea di ingrassare.
> Comunque, non mangio abitualmente né dolci né schifezze. Non mi fanno schifo, ma non mi piacciono abbastanza da mettere a repentaglio salute e _snellità _. Idem per la pasta: mi abbotta e mi annoia, ma schifo non mi fa. A casa evito ma a casa d'altri mangio ciò che c'è (di vegetariano) senza storie.


Minchia. Ma quindi che mangi? Cioè, tofu, formaggio bio, verdure e frutta, no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia. Ma quindi che mangi? Cioè, tofu, formaggio bio, verdure e frutta, no?


sì. E yoghurt, il seitan che Occhiverdi mi manderà, legumi, i cereali integrali. Poi mi rifaccio di tanto in tanto con un serio apericena con bollicine annesse, poi torno nei ranghi :smile:

ora, ad esempio, sto sgranocchiando carote


----------



## lothar57 (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì. E yoghurt, il seitan che Occhiverdi mi manderà, legumi, i cereali integrali. Poi mi rifaccio di tanto in tanto con un serio apericena con bollicine annesse, poi torno nei ranghi :smile:
> 
> ora, ad esempio, sto sgranocchiando carote


Buonasera Anna....potrei traviarti io....allora che ne dici una fiorentina alla brace,ovvio al sangue,e salsiccia sempre alla brace..ma attenta non quella della coop...io la prendo dal macellaio..costa me sentissi che roba.
naturalmente innaffiato da Sangiovese di San Patrignano....roba da leccarsi i baffi.miaooooooo!!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Anna....potrei traviarti io....allora che ne dici una fiorentina alla brace,ovvio al sangue,e salsiccia sempre alla brace..ma attenta non quella della coop...io la prendo dal macellaio..costa me sentissi che roba.
> naturalmente innaffiato da Sangiovese di San Patrignano....roba da leccarsi i baffi.miaooooooo!!!!


Intanto, il Sangiovese è un vino da trattoristi. Da chi conduce il trattore, per capirsi. Io vado di metodo classico. Bianco, perlage perfetto, preferibilmente pinot noir, di grand cru francese se possibile ma va bene anche la Franciacorta. Intanto.

La salsiccia non mi ha mai fatto impazzire, troppo grassa e salata, no.
La fiorentina la mangiavo, sì, al sanguissimo. Galoppava ancora. Non da Coop. Ma ora mi puzza, è passato troppo tempo. Il pesce, invece, ancora mi manca. Alle volte persino tanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì. E yoghurt, il seitan che Occhiverdi mi manderà, legumi, i cereali integrali. Poi mi rifaccio di tanto in tanto con un serio apericena con bollicine annesse, poi torno nei ranghi :smile:
> 
> ora, ad esempio, sto sgranocchiando carote


Culinariamente parlando siamo totalmente incompatibili. A me piace sta roba:


----------



## oscuro (11 Dicembre 2012)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Culinariamente parlando siamo totalmente incompatibili. A me piace sta roba:


Sei scorretto,sai che sono in sofferenza....!


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Culinariamente parlando siamo totalmente incompatibili. A me piace sta roba:


Questa mi pare l'unica decente (crudeltà inaccettabile a parte). L'ultima, poi, mi fa davvero davvero schifo. Ma a te piace questa roba????? Sul serio? Spesso capito negli States e rimango sempre stupita da cosa mangi la gente...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ora che ho smesso di fumare sì, sono terrorizzata all'idea di ingrassare.
> Comunque, non mangio abitualmente né dolci né schifezze. Non mi fanno schifo, ma non mi piacciono abbastanza da mettere a repentaglio salute e _snellità _. Idem per la pasta: mi abbotta e mi annoia, ma schifo non mi fa. A casa evito ma a casa d'altri mangio ciò che c'è (di vegetariano) senza storie.


idem...
ma a me purtroppo piacciono dolci e schifezze...
però me ne frego ...quando esagero vado di insalata o verdure lessate per una settimana...


----------



## oscuro (11 Dicembre 2012)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> idem...
> ma a me purtroppo piacciono dolci e schifezze...
> però me ne frego ...quando esagero vado di insalata o verdure lessate per una settimana...


Io vado a pereodi,adesso sto in fissa per i ringo...:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa


non ha niente a che vedere con la nutella !!!
non mi piace


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vado a pereodi,adesso sto in fissa per i ringo...:rotfl:


io vado di croissant ..
ho trovato dei croissant al pistacchio che sono una delizia ...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Questa mi pare l'unica decente (crudeltà inaccettabile a parte). L'ultima, poi, mi fa davvero davvero schifo. Ma a te piace questa roba????? Sul serio? Spesso capito negli States e rimango sempre stupita da cosa mangi la gente...


La carne rossa? Cazzo si. Ma non per gli Stati Uniti. Che poi dipende, come al solito, da dove vai e cosa vuoi. Negli Stati Uniti ci sono cose e piatti da farti cascare le mascelle per terra dalla bontà. In un posto presi del filetto di tonno ai semi di sesamo che ancora sogno di notte. Gli hamburgers, o la carne in generale, me li cucino io. Faccio anche il pane. No MacDonalds, con tutto che sono convinto che, preso nelle giuste dosi, il Mac ci possa stare. C'è da dire che a livello di catene di fast food il Mac è davvero quello che fa più schifo in assoluto, parlo sempre degli Stati Uniti. C'è gente che davvero gli mena in testa, ma il massimo sono i piccoli ristoranti che fanno delle delizie inenarrabili.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Intanto, il Sangiovese* è un vino da trattoristi. Da chi conduce il trattore, *per capirsi. Io vado di metodo classico. Bianco, perlage perfetto, preferibilmente pinot noir, di grand gru francese se possibile ma va bene anche la Franciacorta. Intanto.
> 
> La salsiccia non mi ha mai fatto impazzire, troppo grassa e salata, no.
> La fiorentina la mangiavo, sì, al sanguissimo. Galoppava ancora. Non da Coop. Ma ora mi puzza, è passato troppo tempo. Il pesce, invece, ancora mi manca. Alle volte persino tanto.


meno male che c'è chi lo conduce, altrimenti avresti anche tu qualche problema con le verdure


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che c'è chi lo conduce, altrimenti avresti anche tu qualche problema con le verdure


In effetti un filino snob st'uscita dell'amica Anna Implume, ma scommetto che non era voluta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La carne rossa? Cazzo si. Ma non per gli Stati Uniti. Che poi dipende, come al solito, da dove vai e cosa vuoi. Negli Stati Uniti ci sono posto e piatti da farti cascare le mascelle per terra dalla bontà. In un posto presi del filetto di tonno ai semi di sesamo che ancora sogno di notte. Gli hamburgers, o la carne in generale, me li cucino io. Faccio anche il pane. No MacDonalds, con tutto che sono convinto che, preso nelle giuste dosi, il Mac ci possa stare. C'è da dire che a livello di catene di fast food il Mac è davvero quello che fa più schifo in assoluto, parlo sempre degli Stati Uniti. C'è gente che davvero gli mena in testa, ma il massimo sono i piccoli ristoranti che fanno delle delizie inenarrabili.


sì, Joey, mi riferivo alle catene (la foto che hai postato, non sembrava fatto in casa, eh). Filetto di tonno al sesamo che ancora nuota, già ci siamo. Non lo mangio per gli ovvii motivi, ma QUELLO mi manca, non i trigliceridi che trasudano da piatti unti.
Sai, tra l'essere veggy e l'essere salutista, in pratica io mangio bene negli States solo da Seattle fino a San Francisco e lì ti fermi (eccetto NY, ma quello è ovvio). In Montana mi volevo suicidare, letteralmente. Decente l'Oregon, molta cucina creativa, molto bio (organic), qualche ristorantino nei farmer's markets. In generale, globalmente, un incubo (anche perché, mangiar decentemente negli stati uniti costa abbastanza e quando mi sposto mi sposto per settimane e settimane, non è che ci sto 3 giorni). In Canada e Alaska quest'estate pensavo di morire di inedia, poi alla fine ho mangiato un po' di pesce, perdevo peso ad ogni passo ed ero lì per fare sport, non turismo, le forze mi servivano.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che c'è chi lo conduce, altrimenti avresti anche tu qualche problema con le verdure


va bene, mica ho detto che non devono esistere. Solo che io il Sangiovese non lo bevo. E' acido, tannico e ruvido, per stomaci virili e forti


----------



## lothar57 (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Intanto, il Sangiovese è un vino da trattoristi. Da chi conduce il trattore, per capirsi. Io vado di metodo classico. Bianco, perlage perfetto, preferibilmente pinot noir, di grand gru francese se possibile ma va bene anche la Franciacorta. Intanto.
> 
> La salsiccia non mi ha mai fatto impazzire, troppo grassa e salata, no.
> La fiorentina la mangiavo, sì, al sanguissimo. Galoppava ancora. Non da Coop. Ma ora mi puzza, è passato troppo tempo. Il pesce, invece, ancora mi manca. Alle volte persino tanto.


sacrilegio!!!!ma ti capisco e'un'idea fissa di chi non e'emiliano-romagnolo.....guarda che io non dico il Ronco..per intenderci..parlo di bottiglie famose...che danno la paga ai tuoi rossi piemontesi,che per altro ogni tanto bevo.
Prova mia cara..poi mi dici....

Non me ne parlare..io la dovrei vedere solo in foto..ogni tanto invece... un po'di salsiccia..


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che c'è chi lo conduce, altrimenti avresti anche tu qualche problema con le verdure


perché dici che prima di arrivare nei camion della bofrost sono state sui trattori????


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, Joey, mi riferivo alle catene (la foto che hai postato, non sembrava fatto in casa, eh). Filetto di tonno al sesamo che ancora nuota, già ci siamo. Non lo mangio per gli ovvii motivi, ma QUELLO mi manca, non i trigliceridi che trasudano da piatti unti.
> Sai, tra l'essere veggy e l'essere salutista, in pratica io mangio bene negli States solo da Seattle fino a San Francisco e lì ti fermi (eccetto NY, ma quello è ovvio). In Montana mi volevo suicidare, letteralmente. Decente l'Oregon, molta cucina creativa, molto bio (organic), qualche ristorantino nei farmer's markets. In generale, globalmente, un incubo (anche perché, mangiar decentemente negli stati uniti costa abbastanza e quando mi sposto mi sposto per settimane e settimane, non è che ci sto 3 giorni). In Canada e Alaska quest'estate pensavo di morire di inedia, poi alla fine ho mangiato un po' di pesce, perdevo peso ad ogni passo ed ero lì per fare sport, non turismo, le forze mi servivano.


Ho capito, ma se non sei a casa tua o in qualche posto dedicato a quelli che mangiano come mangi tu (vegetariani o vegani), mangiare per te diventa difficile un po' ovunque. 
Le foto le ho trovate in giro. Anche a livello di catene, comunque e mi ripeto, c'è dove si mangia bene. Più che altro se non sei assolutamente salutista, bio, vegana, vegetariana o ariana (sai, è pieno di razze diverse lì).


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vado a pereodi,adesso sto in fissa per i ringo...:rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma se non sei a casa tua o in qualche posto dedicato a quelli che mangiano come mangi tu (vegetariani o vegani), mangiare per te diventa difficile un po' ovunque.
> Le foto le ho trovate in giro. Anche a livello di catene, comunque e mi ripeto, c'è dove si mangia bene. Più che altro se non sei assolutamente salutista, bio, vegana, vegetariana o ariana (sai, è pieno di razze diverse lì).


beh, non è proprio così. Se il posto ha una tradizione culinaria e un po' di varietà di ingredienti, da mangiare si trova e senza nemmeno troppo faticare. In tutta l'Europa, anche quella dell'est si mangia senza problemi (fatta eccezione per l'Austria); in tutto il sud-est asiatico si mangia da divinità; India and co nemmeno te lo dico (speziato etc, ma di scelte possibili ce ne sono a bizzeffe). Gli USA (e Canada tranne il British Columbia) e l'Australia sono da suicidio (ma l'Aussie è in buona parte desertica, ha delle scuse valide). Non hanno idea di cosa sia la cucina per la maggior parte delle volte; nessuna idea di salubrità alimentare (a partire dagli additivi), nessuna idea di cosa vada con cosa (idea americana: "se A è buono e B è buono pensa quanto è più buono A+B+C" :unhappy. Insomma, è dura. Una collega vive a San Diego da 6 anni, non è veggy, e ancora trasecola quando va a far la spesa. Stanno fuori di testa e non sanno niente, a me pare che sia questo. Tant'è, che è la capitale degli strokes e degli infarti. Le cose non accadono per caso, no?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa


cara simy...
preferisco rinunciare alla nutella e basta anzicchè sostituire l'insostituibile.....


----------



## oscuro (11 Dicembre 2012)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Siii,e non solo,anche i flauti del mulino bianco all'albicocca,le fette a latte della kinder,cioccolato bianco della galak!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siii,e non solo,anche i flauti del mulino bianco all'albicocca,le fette a latte della kinder,cioccolato bianco della galak!!:rotfl:


anche tu a tuo modo sei un purista dei paciughi


----------



## oscuro (11 Dicembre 2012)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> anche tu a tuo modo sei un purista dei paciughi


Parliamo di cose serie!Ma il boscaiolo umbro?:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sacrilegio!!!!ma ti capisco e'un'idea fissa di chi non e'emiliano-romagnolo.....guarda che io non dico il Ronco..per intenderci..parlo di bottiglie famose...che danno la paga ai tuoi *rossi piemontesi*,che per altro ogni tanto bevo.
> Prova mia cara..poi mi dici....
> 
> Non me ne parlare..io la dovrei vedere solo in foto..ogni tanto invece... un po'di salsiccia..



Non che mi facciano schifo, intendiamoci, ma io parlavo di bianchi. Possibilmente francesi, ma bene anche i piemontesi. E con le bollicine, hai capito ora cosa intendo? 

Non volevo insultare né disprezzare alcuno, mi scuso se ho dato quell'impressione. Volevo disprezzare quella tipologia di vino, al limite, ma ho scelto male le parole, sorry.


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma dai, che il contenuto spirituale del natale è scaduto da almeno un paio di secoli...finalmente caduto in prescrizione, diciamo. Rimangono le feste, gli alberi luccicanti, le palle di vetro, la neve vera e finta (dentro le palle di vetro), le pattinate sui laghetti ghiacciati, i regali che fai e che ricevi, le bollicine che bevi, i dolci se ne mangi, il vischio sbaciucchione,  e....(rullo di tamburi) ...
> LE LUUUUUCIIIINEEEEEEEEEEEE
> (non me ne voglia nessuno, io fortemente non credo. Proprio fortemente)


hai ragione e ti approvo...
magari un giorno tra molti anni tornerà tutto come una volta....chissà.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, non è proprio così. Se il posto ha una tradizione culinaria e un po' di varietà di ingredienti, da mangiare si trova e senza nemmeno troppo faticare. In tutta l'Europa, anche quella dell'est si mangia senza problemi (fatta eccezione per l'Austria); in tutto il sud-est asiatico si mangia da divinità; India and co nemmeno te lo dico (speziato etc, ma di scelte possibili ce ne sono a bizzeffe). Gli USA (e Canada tranne il British Columbia) e l'Australia sono da suicidio (ma l'Aussie è in buona parte desertica, ha delle scuse valide). Non hanno idea di cosa sia la cucina per la maggior parte delle volte; nessuna idea di salubrità alimentare (a partire dagli additivi), nessuna idea di cosa vada con cosa (idea americana: "se A è buono e B è buono pensa quanto è più buono A+B+C" :unhappy. Insomma, è dura. Una collega vive a San Diego da 6 anni, non è veggy, e ancora trasecola quando va a far la spesa. Stanno fuori di testa e non sanno niente, a me pare che sia questo. Tant'è, che è la capitale degli strokes e degli infarti. Le cose non accadono per caso, no?


In Australia non ci sono ancora stato, ma personalmente negli Stati Uniti ho mangiato ultra bene. Ripeto: dipende sempre da cosa cerchi e dove vai. Mi rendo conto però che è la patria del bbq, quindi. Anche si il crab mangiato a S. Francisco
difficilmente lo scorderò mai.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non che mi facciano schifo, intendiamoci, ma io parlavo di bianchi. Possibilmente francesi, ma bene anche i piemontesi. E con le bollicine, hai capito ora cosa intendo?
> 
> Non volevo insultare né disprezzare alcuno, mi scuso se ho dato quell'impressione. Volevo disprezzare quella tipologia di vino, al limite, ma ho scelto male le parole, sorry.


Fidati quell'impressione l'hai data solo a donna Minerva...
E a sto giro il suo modo di fare...

E' andata sbusa...

Non ci cucca...


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In Australia non ci sono ancora stato, ma personalmente negli Stati Uniti ho mangiato ultra bene. Ripeto: dipende sempre da cosa cerchi e dove vai. Mi rendo conto però che è la patria del bbq, quindi. Anche si il crab mangiato a S. Francisco
> difficilmente lo scorderò mai.




ah, se vuoi i crabs devi andare in Alaska. Io ho fatto anche le Aleutine, patria del king crab (hai presente deadliest catch?). Beh, un altro mondo


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2012)

*A proposito di atmosfera natalizia*

Sono su un intercity. Mi mancano tanto il bue e l'asinello ma mi accontenterei di un po' di paglia per scaldarmi i piedi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono su un intercity. Mi mancano tanto il bue e l'asinello ma mi accontenterei di un po' di paglia per scaldarmi i piedi.



povera! pure al freddo...:abbraccio:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono su un intercity. Mi mancano tanto il bue e l'asinello ma mi accontenterei di un po' di paglia per scaldarmi i piedi.


E dove vai di bello?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Deve essere un modello cabrio svolazzano le tende se non arrivo viva vi lascio la mia testimonianza


----------



## Flavia (11 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono su un intercity. Mi mancano tanto il bue e l'asinello ma mi accontenterei di un po' di paglia per scaldarmi i piedi.


ti mando Ciccio
adora dormire sui piedi
una borsa di acqua calda pernne


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E dove vai di bello?


torno a casa dal lavoro se riesco


----------



## passante (11 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi ci siamo.
> 
> Ci stiamo avvicinando al fantomatico periodo dell'anno,
> dove miriadi di luci colorano le vie, dove la neve imbianca le strade,
> ...


bello il natale  noi tradizionalmente facciamo la cena il 24 a casa nostra, per amici e vicini di casa... di solito è una ganga un po' eterogenea, anche perchè "chi vuole viene" e la gente spesso arriva all'ultimo. invece il 25 andiamo dai miei genitori, con le sorelle i cognati, i nipoti, le vecchie zie ecc. ecc. ecc. 

però io dei peccati mi pento solo al venerdì santo


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> torno a casa dal lavoro se riesco


Umpf. Ecco, mai una volta che dicessi, boh?, vado a trombà con uno o che ne so. Al massimo risponderesti "sto accompagnando dei poveri infermi a Lourdes."...


----------



## Flavia (11 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> il natale per me era, da ragazzo, ora da ragazzo adulto, una festa bellissima, lo era anche per i miei due figli.
> ci si riuniva in tanti, circa una 40ina, parenti per la maggior parte, a casa dei miei. un casino, risate, gioie, felicità, scambi d'abbracci e tutto il resto, insomma la Festa per eccellenza e, il curatore di tutta l'atmosfera, luci ,albero, presepe, regali, la tavola, i regali, più che altro pensieri, ma importanti, era mio padre. Il Natale in un certo senso era mio Padre. 2 anni fa, il 22 dicembre, Dio ha voluto che festeggiasse con lui, lasciandoci un vuoto incolmabile.
> Il Natale da allora per noi non esiste più, è una festa segnata dalla tristezza, e mi dispiace tantissimo per i miei bambini e quelli della famiglia.
> 
> ...


ti capisco sai?
anche a me queste feste
mettono tanta tristezza
per una serie di brutti eventi
capitati in giorni
in cui si dovrebbe avere la gioa nel cuore
ma a me consola in parte il pensiero
che le persone che amiamo
sono sempre con noi
questo Natale festeggia
pensando che tuo Papà
è comunque vicino a te:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Umpf. Ecco, mai una volta che dicessi, boh?, vado a trombà con uno o che ne so. Al massimo risponderesti "sto accompagnando dei poveri infermi a Lourdes."...


guarda ci ho pure provato con uno oggi: è corso via urlando e si è arrampicato sul ficus in fondo al corridoio. Non è che basta la volontà è che mi mancano i mezzi. Oh in mezzo a tutti sti fighi esisto pure io


----------



## ToyGirl (12 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi ci siamo.
> 
> Ci stiamo avvicinando al fantomatico periodo dell'anno,
> dove miriadi di luci colorano le vie, dove la neve imbianca le strade,
> ...


No, per niente.

Sono pentita di averne fatti pochi 

Il pandoro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda ci ho pure provato con uno oggi: è corso via urlando e si è arrampicato sul ficus in fondo al corridoio. Non è che basta la volontà è che mi mancano i mezzi. Oh in mezzo a tutti sti fighi esisto pure io


:strepitoso:ho beccato un verde :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :strepitoso:ho beccato un verde :rofl::rofl::rofl:


A scanso di equivoci non è mio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :strepitoso:ho beccato un verde :rofl::rofl::rofl:


e hai sfiorato anche il secondo, solo che non te lo posso ancora dare :singleeye:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Dicembre 2012)

Io già non sopporto già più 'sto clima,
tutti che vengono a fare gli auguri, 
ma che se ne andassero a 'nculo




Stasera fuggo dalla finestra dell'ufficio


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io già non sopporto già più 'sto clima,
> tutti che vengono a fare gli auguri,
> ma che se ne andassero a 'nculo
> 
> ...


mi ha molto colpito quello che hai scritto di un tuo natale da bambino; una cosa davvero triste sia per te che per i tuoi genitori.
scrivo una cosa dal sapore banalissimo e scontato senza vergognarmene come ho imparato a fare negli anni:
queste feste dovrebbero essere un modo per godere degli affetti che abbiamo vicino che diamo sempre per scontati e purtroppo non lo sono davvero.
te ne accorgi quando appunto gli anni passano e attorno a quel tavolo si è sempre di meno.
e allora quello che da giovane ti pareva ipocrisia, noia , inutile perdita di tempo cambia valore e peso.
oggi , anche se non ha significati religiosi per me, amo il natale perché mi concede la sosta dal lavoro e di stare con le persone che amo .


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Se mi arriva un'altra mail con stucchevoli palline colorate e candela annessa, strippo.
Non si possono guardare.


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi ha molto colpito quello che hai scritto di un tuo natale da bambino; una cosa davvero triste sia per te che per i tuoi genitori.
> scrivo una cosa dal sapore banalissimo e scontato senza vergognarmene come ho imparato a fare negli anni:
> queste feste dovrebbero essere un modo per godere degli affetti che abbiamo vicino che diamo sempre per scontati e purtroppo non lo sono davvero.
> te ne accorgi quando appunto gli anni passano e attorno a quel tavolo si è sempre di meno.
> ...


Grazie.

E non è banale.


Magari è proprio da allora che sono insofferente al Natale.


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se mi arriva un'altra mail con stucchevoli palline colorate e candela annessa, strippo.
> Non si possono guardare.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi ha molto colpito quello che hai scritto di un tuo natale da bambino; una cosa davvero triste sia per te che per i tuoi genitori.
> scrivo una cosa dal sapore banalissimo e scontato senza vergognarmene come ho imparato a fare negli anni:
> queste feste dovrebbero essere un modo per godere degli affetti che abbiamo vicino che diamo sempre per scontati e purtroppo non lo sono davvero.
> te ne accorgi quando appunto gli anni passano e attorno a quel tavolo si è sempre di meno.
> ...


Ecco vedi "tradizionalmente" un tempo, il giorno di Natale, vigeva l'usanza di ricordarsi, almeno in quel giorno, di chi è nella solitudine e nella povertà. Ed ecco che si invitava qualcuno. O si aiutava chi era nel bisogno.
E me lo ricordo bene quel natale del 1971 in cui mio padre era all'ospedale da due mesi, non c'era quasi più nulla da mangiare e arriva una fiat 500 familiare carica di ogni bene alimentare.
Vi era un gruppo di donne che ogni anno facevano il natale ad una famiglia bisognosa.

E quella volta toccò a noi.

E da allora io ogni anno mi ricordo di qualcuno.

L'unico senso che ho sempre avuto del Natale.

Poi venga pure tutto il resto.

CI sono tanti modi per sistemare le faccende, no?

Ogni giorno è buono per stare con chi amiamo.


----------



## derailed (22 Dicembre 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBEgN4SmLpY&sns=tw



.


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco vedi "tradizionalmente" un tempo, il giorno di Natale, vigeva l'usanza di ricordarsi, almeno in quel giorno, di chi è nella solitudine e nella povertà. Ed ecco che si invitava qualcuno. O si aiutava chi era nel bisogno.
> E me lo ricordo bene quel natale del 1971 in cui mio padre era all'ospedale da due mesi, non c'era quasi più nulla da mangiare e arriva una fiat 500 familiare carica di ogni bene alimentare.
> Vi era un gruppo di donne che ogni anno facevano il natale ad una famiglia bisognosa.
> 
> ...


sì, bravo.
putroppo tempo io ne ho poco e i miei li vedo raramente lavorando anche la domenica , avendoli lontani.
ad ogni modo ,se permetti questa frase mi suona forzata , giusto per rompermi i coglioni .
jingle bells jingle bells


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, bravo.
> putroppo tempo io ne ho poco e i miei li vedo raramente lavorando anche la domenica , avendoli lontani.
> ad ogni modo ,se permetti questa frase mi suona forzata , giusto per rompermi i coglioni .
> jingle bells jingle bells


no non lo permetto...
Quella frase dice solo che ognuno ha le proprie priorità.
Sta a noi scegliere se per noi sono più importanti gli affetti o il lavoro.
E ogni persona può decidere quando per lei è Natale, perchè per forza il 25 dicembre?
Mai avuto interesse a romperti i coglioni, sto solo attento che tu non li rompa a me no?


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> no non lo permetto...
> Quella frase dice solo che ognuno ha le proprie priorità.
> Sta a noi scegliere se per noi sono più importanti gli affetti o il lavoro.
> E ogni persona può decidere quando per lei è Natale, perchè per forza il 25 dicembre?
> Mai avuto interesse a romperti i coglioni, sto solo attento che tu non li rompa a me no?


tu forse puoi scegliere, io non me lo posso permettere.
sei fortunato


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu forse puoi scegliere, io non me lo posso permettere.
> sei fortunato


Credimi...
Anche tu puoi scegliere...
E sono cose che ho capito sulla mia pelle, a mio discapito.
Ad Majora.


----------



## Eretteo (23 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ......
> E me lo ricordo bene quel natale del 1971 in cui mio padre era all'ospedale da due mesi, non c'era quasi più nulla da mangiare e arriva una fiat 500 familiare carica di ogni bene alimentare.
> Vi era un gruppo di donne che ogni anno facevano il natale ad una famiglia bisognosa.
> 
> ...


Questo e' il senso piu' autentico del Natale,avere un pensiero e stare vicino a chi e' meno fortunato.
E non serve varcare gli oceani o superare le montagne,basta guardarsi vicino.


----------

